# Your Early Morning Conspiracy Theory



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Things that make you go hmmmm.

Hawaii plane crash fuels Obama 'birther' theories - latimes.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm surprised he hasn't killed more. The Clintons weren't afraid of helping people to the other side.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, I read enough infowars to have theories for days and days lol. I dont really know what to say about it, but with all of the talk about drone warfare and the obvious assassinations of people of interest by the CIA, then yeah, this is fishy.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I doubt if the administration did it, it's a little late in the game and the damage that could be done by this guy even if the birthers are right is limited. Now if his plane had gone down 4-5 years ago...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL. I love the absolute knowing attitude of that times writer. Progressives would be a hoot if they weren't so dangerous.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to make fun of conspiracy theories, heck I still do but after working under this administration for so long, let's just say it wouldn't surprise especially if it is a warning to someone else. I find it interesting that the media that is fueling the conspiracy theory is the most liberal, LA Times, Washington Post, .....


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I used to make fun of conspiracy theories, heck I still do but after working under this administration for so long, let's just say it wouldn't surprise especially if it is a warning to someone else. I find it interesting that the media that is fueling the conspiracy theory is the most liberal, LA Times, Washington Post, .....


While they are still commie bastards they have fled like rats on a sinking ship from this administration. They are trying to stop cheerleading and maintain a tiny bit of credibility, probably too late though.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmm..I think it's gotten pretty obvious to everyone that they are pretty much all in on it for greed and how rotten they have become. Most thinking people see mr vile "renegade" as the yutzy putz he is and pretty much figured the plan was to eventually dump him after the damage was done and be the ones who "saved us" I guess because they have gotten even stupider than they think we are. There's no other possible way or reason for that traitor commie muzz in the first place unless it was to do what no respectable human would. That's his "signature" and "legacy" - mr toilet cleaner man, uh grinnin' and uh bowin' the whole evil uncle tom way...to his own judas tree. But not for awhile yet, or he would already be gone - there's a lot more damage to do and atrocity to follow no one else wants the credit for, just the money.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The government is very evil and wouldn't surprise me a bit and this administration is the absolute worst!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's the deal... There either IS or IS NOT a conspiracy/coverup afoot here. But we will never definitively know. All you can do is speculate and LOTS of people will. This will add fuel to so many discussions. But here is what I ultimately come back to.

IF the POTUS is indeed a real US citizen.
and
IF the POTUS had made his records - ALL OF THEM - available from the get go.
and
IF all of the documents were in synch and all agreed upon the name he was called, who his father was, where he went to school, what his citizenship status was.
then and only then
This would just be a sad occurrence where a nice lady passed away way too early.

But because of continued lies and subversive activities, now anything that subsequently falls out will be viewed with aptly earned suspicion. I don't care what side of the birther movement you are on, this and any remaining debate all lands at the feet of the POTUS for not being forthcoming from the beginning. Sometimes being "presidential" means dragging your past out into the light so there can be no speculation - unless of course the past is worse than the speculation.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Vince Foster 2.0?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn GT, your insight is good>>>>


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Never let the truth get in the way of a good conspiracy. On the other hand, sometimes there is truth to a conspiracy. Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Vince Foster 2.0?


Let's not forget the Mena airport.


----------

